# Not leaving



## Not leaving (Nov 17, 2017)

My wife dropped the bomb on me 3 months ago. Do not want to live that first 2 months ever again. I am in the house with my kids ( me in the basement and the wife in the bedroom) 
She is asking for child & spousal support while I live there. Any one know the laws on this in Alberta. Can she get it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you talked to a lawyer yet?


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Move back into bedroom. She wants out she can live in the cellar, or move out w/o the kids. Lawyer up and fast. Check your phone bill. Good money says there is another person involved in spite of her protestations otherwise.


----------



## Toolate131 (Oct 24, 2017)

Has she made any effort to move the divorce forward? Guessing no...take charge. Also, verify whether or not there was infidelity however you can.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

She wants a divorce and you sleep in the basement while she has the bedroom? No.


----------



## lonelywifey49 (Oct 23, 2017)

My husband wanted space and I left him with the house for three months. I came home and I am sleeping in our bed, in our bedroom, in our house. I told him if he wants out then he can choose to leave. He is currently sleeping in our spare bedroom. Honestly, I am confused by him and what he says/does, but I feel better being in my normal space. If your wife has every sense of normalcy and doesn't care there is a bigger problem that she doesn't respect or care about you. Respect yourself and what you have established and take back your life. If she wants out she will get out.


----------

